
Ask HN: Danger from camping near a broadcast tower? - AnimalMuppet
If I camp near (say, 20 to 50 feet) from a running broadcast tower (AM, FM, or TV), am I exposing myself to any danger?  (Yes, I know, it could fall on me.  I&#x27;m referring to radiation.)<p>Keep in mind that I might be close enough for near field effects to be relevant.
======
PaulHoule
According to the government, no.

Anything outside the fence around a transmitter is considered an "uncontrolled
area" and there are pretty strict standards for such a place, based on a
threshold level well below the place where heating is significant and with
some frequency dependent corrections based on how EM energy couples to the
human body.

Practically a cell phone up against your head runs up closer to the limits
than situations with a broadcast tower, particularly if it is an FM or TV
antenna which is way up in the air with a radiation pattern that is null at
the ground.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Thanks.

Yes, I _do_ intend to stay outside the fence...

------
nkurz
You might try bringing a fluorescent light with you and seeing if it lights
up. I haven't tried it with a broadcast tower, but a college physics class
demo has stuck with me.

Here's a proof of concept video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSYj2lEaxhY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSYj2lEaxhY)

And another with a compact fluorescent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKatgq9sjj8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKatgq9sjj8)

Presuming the tower is surrounded by a chain link fence, you may need to find
a way to get the bulb high enough so that it has line of site to the
transmitter.

